
Astronomers may have found giant alien 'megastructures' - joe_the_user
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/forget-water-on-mars-astronomers-may-have-just-found-giant-alien-megastructures-orbiting-a-star-near-a6693886.html
======
webmaven
Link to referenced paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.03622v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1509.03622v1.pdf)

------
aaronbrethorst
Topic was discussed earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10386214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10386214)

